# Golden to Boulder Routes?



## jkaber

My wife/son have a play date in Golden tomorrow near westwood golf course so I thought I would try riding overthere. I live in Castle Rock and am not familiar with that side of town. Just looking at Google maps, it looks like I can ride CO Rd 5/ Indiana St to 120th to McCastlin and end up in Boulder. I'll be on a SS. Is this a good route? Any suggestions?


----------



## CoffeeBean2

I'm confused - you live in Castle Rock, your wife and son will be in Golden, and you want to get to Boulder? Anyway, yes you could ride up CO Rd 5/Indiana St to 120th. Go west on 120th to McCaslin, then north on McCaslin. McCaslin will take you to S. Boulder Road. Go west on S. Boulder Rd. which gets you to the south side of Boulder.


----------



## COKid

I ride around there fairly frequently and unless you're riding in the early morning I would avoid both Indiana past 86th and Hwy 93. 93 because well, its a highway, and Indiana because there's very heavy traffic, no bike lane and limited shoulder. 
I don't know where you're starting but head on Easly to 64th, Right on 64th, Left on Quaker. Take Quaker to Leyden (82nd), right on 82nd, Left on Indiana. Right on 86th, left on Alkire. Alkire to 100th, right on 100, Left on Simms. Take Simms to Interlocken and take a left on 120th to catch back up to McCaslin. 
And its a lot hillier of a ride then you'll expect so don't blow yourself out on the flats of Easly....


----------



## PDex

This has been asked a lot. I've posted a route/cue sheet that starts out on Ford Street and meanders to 128 & McCaslin. Don't have time to dig it up now, but it should come up in a search of the Rocky Mountain forum.


----------



## bvfrompc

COKid said:


> I ride around there fairly frequently and unless you're riding in the early morning I would avoid both Indiana past 86th and Hwy 93. 93 because well, its a highway, and Indiana because there's very heavy traffic, no bike lane and limited shoulder.
> I don't know where you're starting but head on Easly to 64th, Right on 64th, Left on Quaker. Take Quaker to Leyden (82nd), right on 82nd, Left on Indiana. Right on 86th, left on Alkire. Alkire to 100th, right on 100, Left on Simms. Take Simms to Interlocken and take a left on 120th to catch back up to McCaslin.
> And its a lot hillier of a ride then you'll expect so don't blow yourself out on the flats of Easly....



^^^^ That's the route any sane man would want to take, Indianna is a deathwish past 86th to 120th.

I heard word that there may be some shouldering along 93 this summer, especially that stretch between 72 and 120 which would make it a lot more enjoyable and a hell of a lot faster than running over to Westminster to get between Boulder-Golden.


----------



## MikeBiker

bvfrompc said:


> ^^^^ That's the route any sane man would want to take, Indianna is a deathwish past 86th to 120th.
> 
> I heard word that there may be some shouldering along 93 this summer, especially that stretch between 72 and 120 which would make it a lot more enjoyable and a hell of a lot faster than running over to Westminster to get between Boulder-Golden.


I don't even like to drive on 93. A bike lane would be a blessing for everyone.


----------



## Pablo

MikeBiker said:


> I don't even like to drive on 93. A bike lane would be a blessing for everyone.


Last time I was on that road I just rode on the shoulder in the gravel, which was fine as I had some thick, fatty tires.


----------

